# Noticed Improvement on Antibiotics



## meager (May 1, 2009)

I hope I'm not posting too much.. but just wanted to share. I recently had my wisdom teeth removed, and during recovery I was prescribed Amoxicillin for a week. During the course of this time I couldn't discern an odor. I came into class late once and had to sit at the very front, surrounded by people. I didn't get the usual reactions and when I was in the car or talking to anyone, they didn't ask if I farted. I suspect the antibiotics were killing off the bad bacteria in my gut? I socialized better and noticed people weren't put off to be around me, it was great. I was also on a strict diet of eggs, oatmeal, ice cream, pudding and jello. Anywho, I'm back on my regular diet and not only can I smell the awful odor, I've had a noticeable increase in flatulence. While I was on the antibiotics, I could eat ice cream 3 times a day without detrimental effects. Now the bloating and gas has returned.

I've tried Florastor in the past several times, but now I'll try again and add ACV to the mix.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

After reading Pokerface's success thread, my short term improvement may have had less to do with the antibiotics and more on the fact that I was taking the maximum dosage of norco (as well as some edibles ) and in turn just relaxed more.. just a theory.


----------

